# Enterance exam



## hlolli (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi. There's anybody out there that has executed university enterance exam in conducting? I'm doing both for choir and orchestra. But I want to know what the teachers test you out for. To how much degree do they want the student the hit the beat or express emotions with the baton. And in fact what do you do, all the info I got was that I was sent the score of Marrige of figaro ouverture and Grieg piano concerto 2 adagio. I'm not sure to expect a whole symphony for this or what?


----------

